# Moo Sul Kwan testings soon



## matt.m (Dec 1, 2006)

Guys, on December 13, I am testing in hapkido.....On December 20 I am testing in Tae Kwon Do.  It is all good man.  However, this Sunday....DaDaDaDa.....zDom is testing for his hapkido dan on Sunday.

I am wishing him luck.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 1, 2006)

Good luck zdoom and lso to you Matt.


----------



## Brad Dunne (Dec 1, 2006)

Wishing both you guys good luck, but I don't think you'll really need it. If your testing requires that you have compassion for your fellow man, then your both 10th Dans in my book. :high5:


----------



## exile (Dec 2, 2006)

matt.m said:


> Guys, on December 13, I am testing in hapkido.....On December 20 I am testing in Tae Kwon Do.  It is all good man.  However, this Sunday....DaDaDaDa.....zDom is testing for his hapkido dan on Sunday.
> 
> I am wishing him luck.



Hey amigos, good luck to both of you... not that you've ever seemed to need luck in this kind of endeavor---but good luck _anyway!!_

(I'd add, let us know what happens, but *OF COURSE* you're going to, right?  )


----------



## FearlessFreep (Dec 2, 2006)

Wow, that's great!  Good luck!!


----------



## MJS (Dec 2, 2006)

I wish the very best to both of you! Please let us know how things go.

Mike


----------



## howard (Dec 2, 2006)

Best of luck to both of you, and my wishes for a safe testing.


----------



## zDom (Dec 2, 2006)

'Doh  cat's outta the bag 

Thanks for all the well-wishing, guys.

I feel ready, but good luck never hurts (and bad luck CAN!).

Hopefully I'll be able to post some good news Sunday evening.


----------



## matt.m (Dec 2, 2006)

Not to leave anyone out but there are 3 people testing for purple next Sunday in hapkido....DerekHKD is one of them. That would be 3rd gup in our belt system.


----------



## exile (Dec 2, 2006)

matt.m said:


> Not to leave anyone out but there are 3 people testing for purple next Sunday in hapkido....DerekHKD is one of them. That would be 3rd gup in our belt system.



Good luck to him too, and to all the other testers. Try to forget the scrutiny, just allow what you know to come to the surface...easy to say, hard to do, but it works every time if you can do that. As my own instructor is always reminding us, you're only allowed to test once you make it clear to him from your work in the dojang that you now have the knowledge and capability to pass that next belt. An awful lot of good instructors work this way, and I suspect that's what it's like at MSK. Cool head, warm heart, and it's in the bag, guys!


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 2, 2006)

Good luck DerekHKD


----------



## Miles (Dec 2, 2006)

Best of luck to all 3 of you!

What do you each have to do for your respective tests?

Miles


----------



## DerekHKD (Dec 2, 2006)

Thanks for the good whishes.  I really appreciate it!

You know me and Matt were talking tonight about how great it is that last week 3 people were promoted to 2nd dan, tomorrow I'm sure 2 more will be 1st dan's, then 3 of us test for purple, and to top it off after that Matt will test twice.  December will be a good month for Moo Sul Kwan.


----------



## matt.m (Dec 3, 2006)

zDom passed. He is now a 1st dan in MSK Hapkido. Woo Hoo,artyon: artyon:


I went to Sunday workout at my school, and he left a message saying, "I did it, I passed, I am now going to eat,"


----------



## MJS (Dec 3, 2006)

AWESOME!! Congrats ZDom!!!!!:ultracool :ultracool :ultracool 


Mike


----------



## matt.m (Dec 3, 2006)

If you guys want to see what the rank requirements are for MSK:HKD then it is on the web, here: http://mskhapkido.com/id14.html

Ms. Jill Mills, MSK:HKD 2nd dan is the operator of the site for the Cape G school.


----------



## exile (Dec 3, 2006)

matt.m said:


> zDom passed. He is now a 1st dan in MSK Hapkido.
> I went to Sunday workout at my school, and he left a message saying, "I did it, I passed, I am now going to eat,"



Outstanding, zDom!! Nothing like a little bit of well-earned glory, eh?! :cheers: :highfive: :cheers: :highfive:


----------



## zDom (Dec 3, 2006)

Much thanks! Very relieved to have that behind me


----------



## exile (Dec 3, 2006)

zDom said:


> Much thanks! Very relieved to have that behind me



I _bet_... always looms up ahead for so long and you can't imagine ever getting past it, and then, boom, it's _over with_. Best feeling in the world!


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 4, 2006)

Congrats zdoom


----------



## zDom (Dec 4, 2006)

exile said:


> I _bet_... always looms up ahead for so long and you can't imagine ever getting past it, and then, boom, it's _over with_. Best feeling in the world!



In my mind and spirt, YES: best feeling in the world.

On the other hand, my ENTIRE BODY is sore today 

My co-workers were laughing at my occassional groans as I moved my computer mouse around


----------



## exile (Dec 4, 2006)

zDom said:


> In my mind and spirt, YES: best feeling in the world.
> 
> On the other hand, my ENTIRE BODY is sore today



But don't you have this wonderful feeling of virtuousness from how hard you worked and how much you endured?? There's nothing like the pleasure of having suffered in a good cause... :wink1:



zDom said:


> My co-workers were laughing at my occassional groans as I moved my computer mouse around



But that's a crucial part of it! What's the point of having suffered for your art if no one knows about it?? Groaning is part of making sure that you are not just virtuous, but _seen_ to be virtuous!


----------



## Paul B (Dec 4, 2006)

Great job,zDom! 

Now you're in for the real fun stuff!:ultracool


----------



## zDom (Dec 5, 2006)

exile said:


> But don't you have this wonderful feeling of virtuousness from how hard you worked and how much you endured?? There's nothing like the pleasure of having suffered in a good cause... :wink1:



Yep 



exile said:


> But that's a crucial part of it! What's the point of having suffered for your art if no one knows about it?? Groaning is part of making sure that you are not just virtuous, but _seen_ to be virtuous!



LOL.. Yep


----------



## zDom (Dec 5, 2006)

Paul B said:


> Great job,zDom!


 
Thanks 



Paul B said:


> Now you're in for the real fun stuff!:ultracool



Yep


----------



## matt.m (Dec 10, 2006)

Good news......DerekHKD passed his purple belt test.  2 more to go before dan test.  Congrats to him.


----------



## exile (Dec 10, 2006)

matt.m said:


> Good news......DerekHKD passed his purple belt test.  2 more to go before dan test.  Congrats to him.



Arrraaaaa'! Good on ya, Derek!

So in your setup it's... what---purple, brown, red and then the dan test? I should look at that thread about the belt systems in different schools, I know you've posted something about MSK... can't seem to locate it though.


----------



## exile (Dec 10, 2006)

Finally did manage to find it---and yes, that's what you guys do... in our dojang, red and red/black come before the dan test. But whatever, I hope that Derek is savoring his triumph and that his next test goes just as well, and the next....


----------



## DerekHKD (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks Exile!  I am very relieved that it is over and I passed.  It feels great to be a purple belt, because that is considered an upper belt in our system.  Now I get to go to the Sunday upper belt work outs.


----------



## exile (Dec 11, 2006)

DerekHKD said:


> Thanks Exile! I am very relieved that it is over and I passed. It feels great to be a purple belt, because that is considered an upper belt in our system. Now I get to go to the Sunday upper belt work outs.



Nice going, Derek---when do you figure to be going up for brown, roughly?


----------



## DerekHKD (Dec 11, 2006)

exile said:


> Nice going, Derek---when do you figure to be going up for brown, roughly?


 
Around one year, purple to brown requires 100 points. Our point system is 
1 point for tuesday workout
1 point for thursday
3 points for sunday(these workouts are not every week)
Various points for tournaments and conventions

But I have alot of work to do before brown, mainly I need to increase my flexibility.


----------



## exile (Dec 11, 2006)

DerekHKD said:


> Around one year, purple to brown requires 100 points. Our point system is
> 1 point for tuesday workout
> 1 point for thursday
> 3 points for sunday(these workouts are not every week)
> ...



Wow, you guys have it quantified pretty exactly! With us, it's much more a matter of when our instructor thinks we've got it nailed down past all question. That winds up corresponding to around four months or so at the lower colored belts, and maybe six months or so from blue on up.

I'm struck by the triple points for Sunday workouts... these are the senior belt ones, as you mentioned---I guess they're both longer and more demanding (physically and technically) than the weekday workouts?


----------



## DerekHKD (Dec 11, 2006)

exile said:


> Wow, you guys have it quantified pretty exactly! With us, it's much more a matter of when our instructor thinks we've got it nailed down past all question. That winds up corresponding to around four months or so at the lower colored belts, and maybe six months or so from blue on up.
> 
> I'm struck by the triple points for Sunday workouts... these are the senior belt ones, as you mentioned---I guess they're both longer and more demanding (physically and technically) than the weekday workouts?


In a way it is the same with us,  points are only part of it the instructor also has to feel that we are ready to test.  
As far as the sunday workouts go.  I do not know from experience yet, but I hear they are much much harder than the week day workouts.  I have heard of days with 1000 kicks or 1000 squats, which I do not doubt one bit.  It is gonna be tough, but i can't wait I love doing conditioning.


----------



## exile (Dec 11, 2006)

DerekHKD said:


> In a way it is the same with us,  points are only part of it the instructor also has to feel that we are ready to test.
> As far as the sunday workouts go.  I do not know from experience yet, but I hear they are much much harder than the week day workouts.  I have heard of days with 1000 kicks or 1000 squats, which I do not doubt one bit.  It is gonna be tough, but i can't wait I love doing conditioning.



Weird as it sounds to say it, what you describe sounds like fun---as long as it's not all the _same_ kick a thousand times in a row, eh? I know from experience that I can do around 250 rear-leg side kicks or back kicks in succession and not have my leg go into spasm, but it's a close thing... any more might be finito.  I can see why you'd rack up triple points for the Sunday sessions!


----------



## zDom (Dec 11, 2006)

exile said:


> I'm struck by the triple points for Sunday workouts... these are the senior belt ones, as you mentioned---I guess they're both longer and more demanding (physically and technically) than the weekday workouts?



Yep: both longer AND more demanding. But they can also be fun.

I'll have to check with our instructor, but I think that SOME Sundays are "three pointers" and others are just two points.

Also, you can get 5 points for participating in a tournament; 5 points for a first place win, 3 points for a second place win, and 2 points for a third place win. We only have about three or four tournaments per year, but it is a way to pick up a few extra points.

Also, attending seminars (we only hold one per year) or participating in a demo (haven't done one of those for a LONG time) are worth extra points.

I'm looking forward to seeing Derek and the other two new purple belts attend our Sunday workouts! Been a long time since we've had some students pass the purple belt mark.


----------



## exile (Dec 11, 2006)

zDom said:


> Yep: both longer AND more demanding. But they can also be fun.
> 
> I'll have to check with our instructor, but I think that SOME Sundays are "three pointers" and others are just two points.
> 
> ...



Hey, zD---it's definitely exciting for everyone when that happens---really cranks up the energy level of the whole dojang when a bunch of people pass a major test, doesn't it. Good for morale all around.... have a good time on your first ultraintense Sunday workout, Derek!


----------



## matt.m (Dec 12, 2006)

Exile, I can attest that the weekend workouts are much more brutal than the regular week ones.  Not from participating in dads Sunday workout but every time we have one in St. Louis I am "Invited"......it is goofy to see all the dans and brown belts with two purple belts and then little old me the green belt.

In St. Louis it is about a once a month thing and it is "Brutal"  Speed drills, hand/foot, kicking reps just tons of good time.  If you don't get something out of Sunday workout then you are not trying at all.


----------



## exile (Dec 12, 2006)

matt.m said:


> Exile, I can attest that the weekend workouts are much more brutal than the regular week ones.  Not from participating in dads Sunday workout but every time we have one in St. Louis I am "Invited"......it is goofy to see all the dans and brown belts with two purple belts and then little old me the green belt.
> 
> In St. Louis it is about a once a month thing and it is "Brutal"  Speed drills, hand/foot, kicking reps just tons of good time.  If you don't get something out of Sunday workout then you are not trying at all.



In the home improvement/renovation game, as I understand it, it's called `sweat equity'---you improve the value of the structure by working your butt off to make it a solid, attractive place to live. That the way the MAs work as well---and endless, numbing repetition, getting harder rather than easier as you go along, is the heart of it. And it _hurts_... but in a good way, always (assuming you don't do something really dumb or unlucky and pull a groin muscle, ouch...)


----------



## matt.m (Dec 14, 2006)

Took 5th gup - green belt test last night for hapkido.  I wanted to test in front of the panel.  Great test.  What I expected it to be.  Don't know if I passed yet for sure or not.  Will find that out tonight.

Next Wednesday is my 4th gup - blue belt test in Tae Kwon Do.  

No, there are not strange things afoot at the Circle K and yes, Party on dude!


----------



## exile (Dec 14, 2006)

matt.m said:


> Took 5th gup - green belt test last night for hapkido.  I wanted to test in front of the panel.  Great test.  What I expected it to be.  Don't know if I passed yet for sure or not.  Will find that out tonight.
> 
> Next Wednesday is my 4th gup - blue belt test in Tae Kwon Do.
> 
> No, there are not strange things afoot at the Circle K and yes, Party on dude!



Matt---at this rate you're going to be earning two first dans back to back, within a single testing period, no?


----------



## matt.m (Dec 14, 2006)

Close, 

however it is harder with hapkido.  To be perfectly percise and test ready takes a bit more elbow grease and time.  Maybe a year, possibly two different between tae kwon do and hapkido dan test but that is ok.

My goal for long term is to have a tri dan......I already have Judo, I want Tae Kwon Do and Hapkido as well.

With luck I can work up to multiple dan in TKD and HKD.  However, 1 gup rank at a time.  Slow is steady and steady is good.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 14, 2006)

matt.m said:


> Close,
> 
> however it is harder with hapkido. To be perfectly percise and test ready takes a bit more elbow grease and time. Maybe a year, possibly two different between tae kwon do and hapkido dan test but that is ok.
> 
> ...


 

Matt you go get em Ok


----------



## exile (Dec 14, 2006)

matt.m said:


> However, 1 gup rank at a time.  Slow is steady and steady is good.



Good enough to win the race, as they say,  for sure!


----------



## matt.m (Dec 14, 2006)

One down, 1 to go.  I found out this evening that I passed my 5th gup - green belt test for hapkido.

Next week 4th gup - blue belt tae kwon do.


----------



## zDom (Dec 15, 2006)

matt.m said:


> One down, 1 to go.  I found out this evening that I passed my 5th gup - green belt test for hapkido.
> 
> Next week 4th gup - blue belt tae kwon do.



Congrats! and Good Luck!


----------



## mskhkd (Jul 10, 2009)

DerekHKD said:


> Around one year, purple to brown requires 100 points. Our point system is
> 1 point for tuesday workout
> 1 point for thursday
> 3 points for sunday(these workouts are not every week)
> ...


 
you can get up to 5 points for a Sunday, but those are far and few, Derek. I've only been through one or two. I just didn't want you to think 3 was the hardest. HA HA


----------

